# Marriott BeachPlace 2/13 President's Week



## Seaport104

Beachplace Towers 
Sat - Sat 2/13-2/20
Studio $700

President's Week!


----------



## Seaport104

Bumping to top


----------



## owe222

*Marriott Beachplace*

Just inquiring if you can change the week to Jan 30-Feb 6 
or Jan29-Feb5
Thank you


----------



## Seaport104

owe222 said:


> Just inquiring if you can change the week to Jan 30-Feb 6
> or Jan29-Feb5
> Thank you



Sorry, can't change the reservation date. I also checked availability using another week that I have that I haven't booked and there is no availability for the month of January or February in a studio. next available is March


----------



## RNCollins

The round trip flight from Newburgh NY to Ft Lauderdale is $908.
When I flew to Africa in August I paid $998. Round trip.  Go figure...


----------



## Seaport104

Nonstop Flights from NYC airports are $350-$450 for this week!! 

Out of EWR, there is a $357 nonstop


----------



## Seaport104

Bump! Still available


----------



## Seaport104

Bumping


----------



## Seaport104

Still available!


----------



## tomhol

Can you tell me what floor this unit is on? What is the view?


----------



## Seaport104

tomhol said:


> Can you tell me what floor this unit is on? What is the view?



There are no fixed units in Marriott beach Place towers (Marriott in general with some resorts as an exception). The views are either inter-coastal or ocean view.


----------



## obzhagen

Can you do a mid week check in? (I.e., not use the whole week?)


----------



## Seaport104

obzhagen said:


> Can you do a mid week check in? (I.e., not use the whole week?)



Yes, sure you can check in late but I can't take off much more from the $700.


----------



## Seaport104

Bumping


----------



## Hobee

I think you may answered this question in a prior post, but is there chance to change the ressie to 2/14-2/21 to have a c/i and c/o on Sunday?  There are cheaper flights between Akron/Canton and Ft. Lauderdale on Sundays.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Hobee said:


> I think you may answered this question in a prior post, but is there chance to change the ressie to 2/14-2/21 to have a c/i and c/o on Sunday?  There are cheaper flights between Akron/Canton and Ft. Lauderdale on Sundays.



I can answer this ... NO. These resorts are booked a good YEAR IN ADVANCE... there is nothing open. Yes, flights may be cheaper on Sunday or Tuesday ... but the available date for rent is WHAT IT IS.


----------



## Seaport104

vacationhopeful said:


> I can answer this ... NO. These resorts are booked a good YEAR IN ADVANCE... there is nothing open. Yes, flights may be cheaper on Sunday or Tuesday ... but the available date for rent is WHAT IT IS.



Thanks Linda 

I checked if that one night to bridge you to Sun checkout was available through Marriott using my points account but no availability at all for any day of the week. 

If it's that much cheaper, maybe consider adding a night through Marriott.com although the rate for this same unit for that week is $400 a night and nothing around there is cheaper than $300 a night. 

For $700 for the week, it is a bargain at 75% off any comparable rate in the area.


----------



## Seaport104

Hobee said:


> I think you may answered this question in a prior post, but is there chance to change the ressie to 2/14-2/21 to have a c/i and c/o on Sunday?  There are cheaper flights between Akron/Canton and Ft. Lauderdale on Sundays.



Flights from Akron to FLL is $343 for both 2/13-2/20 and 2/14 and 2/21 through Delta


----------

